# mavericks et freebox



## jiwani (31 Octobre 2013)

j'ai donc installé Maverick,

le seul souci depuis l'installation c'est que je ne peux plus ''voir'' et acceder au disque dur de ma freebox revolution.(freebox server)

j'ai vaguement lu qu'un protocole avait changer 

si une ame bien intentionnée peut me donner la solution, merci d'avance

cordialement


----------



## nemrod22 (31 Octobre 2013)

Dans le finder il faut cliquer sur afficher sur *"partagés"* pour voir la Freebox ainsi que la Freebox player


----------



## bompi (31 Octobre 2013)

Si c'est du SMB, comme indique la niouze de MacG, bien préciser le protocole CIFS.


----------



## jiwani (1 Novembre 2013)

merci a vous deux,

cela fonctionne


----------



## bobmouhaha (8 Décembre 2013)

bonjour 
Pour ma part, ça ne fonctionne tjs pas. Y a t il moyen pour l'un d'entre vous de faire un pas à pas 
ça changerai ma vie, j'en ai marre de faire des transferts via clé usb...
Merci d'avance


----------



## Azzedine (3 Février 2014)

Bonsoir,
Pour ma part tout fonctionnait jusqu'à samedi il me semble (ou dimanche je ne sais plus). J'ai redémarré la freebox (je ne sais pas si un nouveau firmware s'est installé) et depuis, dés que je monte le disque dur de la box sur le finder et que je transfert quelque chose le finder plante et le seul moyen est de redémarrer. J'ai tenté sous safari avec l'interface de téléchargement (mafreebox.freebox.fr) et là le finder et safari ont plantés tous deux. J'ai eut, un moment, un doute que cela venait de mon mac, mais vu que ça se produit uniquement avec la freebox et que ça fait planter safari je planche pour un firmware de bledard sur la freebox. Pire : certaine vidéos que j'avais mise sur la freebox et qui marchaient très bien avant se sont mises à bloquer toutes au même temps (5 minutes et quelques) et impossible de les récupérer, elles sont corrompues. Merci free... Une solution?


----------



## jiwani (4 Février 2014)

Azzedine a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Pour ma part tout fonctionnait jusqu'à samedi il me semble (ou dimanche je ne sais plus). J'ai redémarré la freebox (je ne sais pas si un nouveau firmware s'est installé) et depuis, dés que je monte le disque dur de la box sur le finder et que je transfert quelque chose le finder plante et le seul moyen est de redémarrer. J'ai tenté sous safari avec l'interface de téléchargement (mafreebox.freebox.fr) et là le finder et safari ont plantés tous deux. J'ai eut, un moment, un doute que cela venait de mon mac, mais vu que ça se produit uniquement avec la freebox et que ça fait planter safari je planche pour un firmware de bledard sur la freebox. Pire : certaine vidéos que j'avais mise sur la freebox et qui marchaient très bien avant se sont mises à bloquer toutes au même temps (5 minutes et quelques) et impossible de les récupérer, elles sont corrompues. Merci free... Une solution?



oui la freebox a eu un nouveau firmware.... mais apparemment chez moi, tout fonctionne normalement.... je ne pense pas que cela vienne du firmware de la freebox


----------



## Azzedine (4 Février 2014)

Bonsoir,
J'ai appelé free hier soir et j'ai passé 30 mns au tel avec eux. Au final ils m'ont fait passer en IPv6 et plus de plantage mais la préparation du transfert prenait un temps fou, la téléconseillère a vu une regle de contrôle parental mais ils s'averait qu'elle ne limitait rien, je l'ai supprimé, et au final elle m'a changé le canal (du wifi? :mouais et après restart de la box server ça remarche à peu près. Je ne comprendrais jamais pourquoi, surtout que si ça vient du canal wifi le mac communique à la fois en wifi et en ethernet et l'eth est en haut de la liste donc à priori prioritaire... Bref tout va mieux de nouveau.


----------

